# unable to connect to X server



## spoon (Aug 8, 2009)

I tried to booting into X via the startx command and received this error message: 


```
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libdbus-1.so.3" not found, required by "X" giving up.
xinit:	Connection refused by (errno 61): unble to connect to X server
xinit:	No such process (errno 3): Server error.
```

It was working fine in the past up until today when I tried executing startx. Is there anyway to fix this? PS: I had to type this by hand reading it off the screen because I can't access anything except ee after login. Please help, thanks in advance.


----------



## spoon (Aug 8, 2009)

I remember updating hal then things started acting funny. I rebooted and was unable to get back into X...


----------



## Levenson (Aug 8, 2009)

Try to reinstall dbus.


----------

